# Schutzhund trainer in Minnesota



## JChristensen (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi my husband and I will be moving to the Minneapolis area in October of this year and were wondering if anyone knew of any good Schutzhund trainers in the Minnesota area. We have two GSD that are currently being trained for their BH here in New Mexico, and would love to continue in the sport. Thanks for all of your help!
~Justine


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Not sure if you've found an answer to your question yet.

I'd recommend you first contact Stefan Schaub at Staatsmacht Kennel, one of the top working lines kennel in the world My husband and I both really like his training style and would highly recommend him. He is very experienced and great with the training of both handler & dog.

There are also 3 Schutzhund clubs in MN if you're interested in a club instead. I'd recommend St. Croix Valley Schutzhund Verein. Welcome - St. Croix Valley Schutzhund Verein


----------

